# Ski Length/Width Survey



## mattchuck2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, I just want to know what people's quivers are like in terms of length and width.  I have been reading the ski rags' buyer's guides and there's a lot of long, fat skis in there.  Probably good for open faces out west, but maybe not so good for tight eastern trees.

Just put the length of the ski in cm, followed by the width in the middle in mm (I realize that there's multiple middle widths on some of the newer reverse camber skis, but I just want the middle middle width). Also, give your height and weight at the end for reference (please).

It'll look like this:

*
170, 68
177, 78
178, 78 (Tele)
190, 96 (Tele)

6'0" 195 lbs.*

Judging from my list, I'm thinking of picking up a 92-96 mm waisted ski (probably in about a 176) for alpine


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2008)

178, 66
185, 65 (race skis)

Err, need something fatter.

5'9" 210 lbs.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

K2 Cabrawler (bump ski): 174 cm, 66 mm
Dynastar Legend 8000: 172 cm, 79 mm

6'1", 165 lbs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

5'9ish ....195

174 - 74
176 - 70
184 - 120ish


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2008)

82mm  182cm
84mm  184cm
94mm  186cm
101mm  192cm

6'1"  207  And yes, for tight eastern trees I'd take that 101mm waisted ski in a 182 (maybe  this winter) over the 192...enough surface area to float in the pow and short enough to make quick EC tree turns.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

5'11 210

shortest to longest..

Atomic LT11s...                      170cm..66mm at the waist
Elan S12s...                           176cm..67mm at the waist
Rossi Scratch BC Sprayers..   182cm..88mm at the waist
Nordica Blowers                      193cm.110mm at the waist
Salomon X-scremes                 195cm. mid to high 60s waist
Rossi Viper X                           195cm   low 60s??

In my near immediate future are some new ice coast carvers in the high 170s..and high 70s..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2008)

178,82 This is a twin-tip though
175, 70

6' 250 lbs.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 22, 2008)

See, this is what I was saying . . .

I'm a little surprised at the Length and Width of some of these monsters . . .

193 cm, 110 mm?
192 cm, 101 mm?
184 cm, 120 mm?

Are you guys mostly using these things in the east, or do you save these for excursions out west?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 22, 2008)

162, 74
165, 70
168, 94 - best in trees
174, 100

5'6" 165 lbs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

My 184 - 120 I use in the east anytime there is 8 inches or more of fresh, including in tight trees.  I actually got them in 00-01 and took them out west that winter. I was surprised that everyone I ran into out there was blown away by how wide they were.  Figured such a size was common place out there.  Not in 2001


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> See, this is what I was saying . . .
> 
> I'm a little surprised at the Length and Width of some of these monsters . . .
> 
> ...


east and west...skied on them (192 101s) 5-6 times in the east and 8 days out west last winter got plenty of days on the 186 with the 94mm waist.  I'm no waif and I prefer big turns...unless the trees tell me otherwise.  My "small" skis are 182's with a 82mm waist


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My 184 - 120 I use in the east anytime there is 8 inches or more of fresh, including in tight trees.  I actually got them in 00-01 and took them out west that winter. I was surprised that everyone I ran into out there was blown away by how wide they were.  Figured such a size was common place out there.  Not in 2001



Alot of people out west are on supershapes and mid fats..I feel like just as important as length and width is sidecut..I don't like a whole lot of sidecut..I like to straightline alot and if I need to make lots of short turns..it just happens instinctively..whether I'm on 170s or 195s..todays ski technology is awesome and the newer skis stand up to abuse way better..My old Pres and K2s always used to delaminate and I haven't had that issue for several years.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> See, this is what I was saying . . .
> 
> I'm a little surprised at the Length and Width of some of these monsters . . .
> 
> ...



For wide open powder and crud..they rock..They're not for the Nastar course tight icy zipperlines..I can't wait to Straightline Rendevous bowl in deep powder on my Blowers...as long as a snowsnake doesn't bite me...doh


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

actualy my first split board was a 165 wich was just a bit to long for the woods here in the east so i made another using a 159 and slapped a couple CM of taper in to the cut when i split it and i think i will be really happy with it out here. i also have a 161 powder board for lifts but i find myself getting into tighter stuff when i am splitting.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 23, 2008)

171, 66mm

5'10", 215.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 23, 2008)

155, 67
160, 64
173, 65
181, 67

5' 6", 130


----------



## awf170 (Sep 23, 2008)

175, 78
179, 99
175, 125

6'1" and 135 pounds.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> 82mm 182cm
> 84mm 184cm
> 94mm 186cm
> 101mm 192cm
> ...


 

You need a pair of Icelantic Nomads.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 23, 2008)

'05 head ixrc1100 177/68
'06 fischer riu 180/80
'63 gorgonzola 6'/36/210#


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2008)

'02 Head iRace 180cm 66mm(Rock Skis)
'05 K2 Apache Recon 174cm 78mm
'05 Head iRace 177cm 66cm
'06 Head Supershape 160cm 66cm
'08 Icelantic Nomads 168cm 105cm 
'08 Head Supershape Magnum 170cm 71cm

Maybe Head Monster 88's 175cm or Dynastar Mythic Riders 178cm

5' 10" 215lbs and dropping


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 23, 2008)

155- ?(according to Blizzard, its top secret
162 - 67
168 - 66
172 - 81(not in the quiver yet, but on its way )
171 - 92
174 - 99


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2008)

178 - 84 (I think, Volkl Vertigo G4)
181 - 65ish (Head bump skis)

I also have some K2s with a waist somewhere in between, but I don't remember exactly, they're 183 in length I think.

6'4", my skiing weight last season was 230ish though I'm a bit higher than that now...


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 23, 2008)

Head Supershape Magnum 170/71

5' 9"/195 lbs.


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2008)

The skis I actually use:
162 - 74
165 - 78 (twin tip)

I also have:
154 - 66

5'5". Weight has been fluctuating... was around 200 last winter.  Right now, between 180-185.  Trying to get down to 175 before next season.  (Below 170 would be better...)


----------



## bigbog (Sep 23, 2008)

*.......*

170, 70
172, 88
*will start out with the 88mm Mythics and play this year's snow by ear..

5'8" 175


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 23, 2008)

170 - 67
170 - 72
170 - 79
170 - 90

5' 8" - 185


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay.  It's Settled . . . .

I need a pair of fatter skis.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm going throw this whole thing outta whack...

6'1"  280# (Yeah I'm fat.I know)


180   91
179   85
143  105  (Icelantic Scouts just cause I know someone would ask WTF these were...lol)


----------



## skidbump (Sep 27, 2008)

162 metron b5 -76
167 k2 phat luv -95
169 movement kamasutra's-88 Twin tips
176 line prophet 80's -80 twin tips

5'8" 220 lbs


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 27, 2008)

Not gonna list 'em all jut my 2 fav's

178-78
184-70

6' 4" 257


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

skidbump said:


> 162 metron b5 -76
> 167 k2 phat luv -95
> 169 movement kamasutra's-88 Twin tips
> 176 line prophet 80's -80 twin tips
> ...


When was the last time you skied the metrons?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2008)

Everyday ski: 184 cm / 86mm Salomon X-Wing Fury (2 pairs; new, good w/60 days)

6'2" 240 pounds

I also have:
190 cm / 95mm Volkl Explosiv CMH edition (less than 10 days)
180 cm / 95mm Volkl Explosiv CMH edition (for house guests on powder days, less than 10 days)
185 cm / 78mm Salomon Xtra Hot (3 pairs; good w/50 days, abused w/80 days, very abused w/120 days)
182 / 68mm Atomic Beta-something beer league skis (lightly used)

I'm thinking of putting AT bindings on either the 180cm Volkl powder boards or a pair of the Xtra Hots.


----------



## skidbump (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When was the last time you skied the metrons?



Used them just for race league last yr and skied them everyday yr before.Now just 2 twins and my pink fattys


----------

